# Pope in fairytale land



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

https://stream.org/scientific-pantheist ... e-francis/

Has this Pope read more Bible, or more Karl Marx? He and Obama keep making like remarks. As a Christian myself I am beginning to think this Pope is batting for the other team. He talks about redistribution of wealth while dreaming up new ideas for more money so they can drink from golden chalices at the vatican.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Though I'd have to say that I've been in disagreement with Catholic Church rules regarding birth and population control for all my professional life, with the recent things out of Rome I'm 99% in agreement with his advocation to be kinder to the world, stop over consumption and lessen the greed and profit motive we all seem to have, including me!
My ONLY bone to pick with his recent ruining the world statements is that he seems to ignore the fact that a lot of this, and a lot of wars and civil unrest and world starvation and illness stems directly or indirectly from TOO MANY OF US HUMANS on this little round world of ours! Not quite as simple as that maybe, but it is,a,huge part of the world's troubles as I see it! 
However, I predict that one of these days he will reverse the long standing mideval prohibition on any forms of birth control. Assuming some of his enemies within or out of the church don't kill him! That would be a huge tragic loss,,IMHO! 
Though I'm not a catholic, I firmly believe this pope will go down in history as one of,the greatest popes ever! He's educated, he believes modern medical advances he sincerely DOES give a darn about downtrodden people and world peace, and he probably doesn't care to drink from golden chalices except maybe somewhat from tradition. Lots ofthatin a church dating back 1600 years!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the Pope is Marxist just like Obama. Does he understand that the commies kill a lot of Christians? Of course he maybe don't care as much as some people think. His science advisor is atheist. That says a lot about a man that is supposedly representing God. Supposedly!


----------

